# Steroids for Massive Plants



## alex420cali (Feb 3, 2009)

So I am new to using nutrients. I want to test out many brands of nutrients to get personal experience. But I am happy to have started with the greatest nutrient of all time. VHO from AN. I didn't know anything about them, I was searching for hours for something that would make my plants bushy really fast. When I read the Label on VHO it promised me exactly what I wanted and was looking for. So I bought it and used it. 

I was desperate for fast results and I bought VHO. It was thursday night. On friday I watered my 4 day old plant with VHO at about 10ml per gallon water. I over watered and let the water come out the bottom of the soil pot and partially fill the small plastic saucer. The soil pot was only about the size of a party cup. I over watered because I would be away for the weekend and I didn't want the plant to wilt or dry out. So I went to visit my family 4 hours north. I left on friday morning after the watering. I came back on Sunday morning and rushed to the plant to make sure it wasn't dry. When I opened my small grow box with 150 watt hps bulb........SHOCK AND AWE.....I could not believe my eyes.....OMGOSH..............For a moment I thought this couldn't be possible. VHO had turned my 4 day old seedling into a mini bush in 48 hours at 18 hr light. I was so surprised I called my girlfriend and told her. THIS IS THE MOST AMAZING NUTRIENT EVER. I then went out and bought a lot more AN. Sucess from day one, i then bought b-52 and added to VHO....I was even more amazed at the results. So people, try VHO alone and see yourself. I dont advertise or work for AN, I just want to use what works the best. This is true and I will never stop using VHO. The one week old plant started growing branches!!! In two weeks of using VHO it made my plant a huge bush! time to flower early!!!

vho is made for taking a lot of clones quickly so it makes a ton of branches! vho means VERY HIGH OUTPUT

i now use most of the AN line. For me at least, its working amazingly fast fast fast...omgosh they grow so fast. I also like SWEET from Botanicare, Root Excelurator from House & Garden, Ancient Amber Fulvic Acid from Roots Organics and Floralicious from General Hydroponics. i am not bias I want only the best and always test all brands! I love all companys efforts to make better nutes! The next two companys I will test are:

House & Garden Van De Zwann
and
Roots Organics

After reading about them I think they seem good to try out. 


these pics are the first two weeks from seed.


----------



## stilltokin (Feb 3, 2009)

thats sick, have u got any pictures of them?


----------



## alex420cali (Feb 3, 2009)

stilltokin said:


> thats sick, have u got any pictures of them?


just posted them, lol


----------



## stilltokin (Feb 3, 2009)

oh right, im so high dude sorry


----------



## alex420cali (Feb 3, 2009)

stilltokin said:


> oh right, im so high dude sorry



I know what you mean. ha


----------



## alex420cali (Feb 3, 2009)

stilltokin said:


> oh right, im so high dude sorry



who's that hot chick on your photo?


----------



## stilltokin (Feb 3, 2009)

Yea those plants are really nice and bushy.
Might have to give it a try


----------



## alex420cali (Feb 3, 2009)

stilltokin said:


> Yea those plants are really nice and bushy.
> Might have to give it a try


hey who's the hot chick on your photo?


----------



## stilltokin (Feb 3, 2009)

alex420cali said:


> who's that hot chick on your photo?


oh that, thats my girfriend
na i fucking wish she was lol


----------

